
Original 1977 Star Wars 35mm print has been restored and released online - jmspring
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/02/original-1977-star-wars-35mm-print-has-been-restored-and-released-online/
======
Esau
This is an example of a market not being served. I would love to own a nice,
hi-definition restoration of Star Wars.

